# Halloween theme frogs



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

It's that time of the year again, time to post your froggies that have a festive theme of orange and black.

Let's see the orange galacts, intermedius, and anything else you can think of!

The most classic example is M. cowanii pictured from Devin Edmonds' website:


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Google pics - not mine.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Rain_Frog said:


> It's that time of the year again, time to post your froggies that have a festive theme of orange and black.
> 
> Let's see the orange galacts, intermedius, and anything else you can think of!
> 
> The most classic example is M. cowanii pictured from Devin Edmonds' website:


the cowanii are near impossible to get
are they not?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

HunterB said:


> the cowanii are near impossible to get
> are they not?


They are, legal imports stopped in 2003, and very few people that had them have had success with breeding,


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Tony said:


> They are, legal imports stopped in 2003, and very few people that had them have had success with breeding,


man...ok 
well i still got years ahead of me haha
someday...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Let's not forget the galacts!


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

UmbraSprite said:


> Let's not forget the galacts!


Cant forget Melas multi-color flashing frog!!!!!!

http://216.122.161.238/images/reptiles/rainbowfrog.gif


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I love the black and orange time of year!!

Summersii, orange terribilis and red head Histrio, (not truly "black" and orange but definitely Halloweenish!)

I'll have to search at home for more themed pics. 


John


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Tony said:


> They are, legal imports stopped in 2003, and very few people that had them have had success with breeding,


Yes, very few people have them, and those that do better get their stuff in gear and get some good eggs (yes, I'm talking to you Mr. Man!!!)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of my P. Vittatus, not only do they have Halloween colors, but their front feet look like tiny skeleton hands. 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

ray, what kind of pumilio is that?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Rain_Frog said:


> ray, what kind of pumilio is that?


common name is the pumpkin pumilio since it raises tads in discarded pumpkins.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

seriously, what morph?

Anyone going to post pics of their orange lamasi and tarapotos?


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Tarapoto doesnt seem so orange from certain angles.
My lamasi will not cooperate for a picture!

Thom O


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Here's a female orange pum that was purchased as an El Dorado.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

what about intermedius, captivus, banded imis, and summersi?

but if we arent just talking orange and black there are MANY fall colored frogs 

james


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

if you really want to push it to fall colors in general, that's fine. But, I'm specifically looking for orange / black or red / black frogs.

Regardless the theme, its fun to just post pics of your frogs


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

couldnt help it the toad had to join the party.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

trow said:


> couldnt help it the toad had to join the party.


those are some pretty impressive frogs. 
the milotympanum look a lot like aurantiaca from the pics (although now i see the dark spot on one)
and nice cowani (holy moly!! i didnt even catch the egg part as first)
but whats the first guy?
and are you feeding termites? is that your secret cowani breeding tool  

james


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

First guy is Melanophryniscus stelzneri(bumble bee toad) And yes I feed primarily termite's to all my frog's,toad's,cham's,etc.Didnt want to hijack thread just couldnt resist putting my bb toad's in there.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a few to add as well. 
Enjoy
Keith

intermedius








juvie 95% galactontus








adolescent fantasticus throwing gang signs (Where do they pick this stuff up)








giant orange








red trivittatus


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

trow said:


> First guy is Melanophryniscus stelzneri(bumble bee toad) And yes I feed primarily termite's to all my frog's,toad's,cham's,etc.Didnt want to hijack thread just couldnt resist putting my bb toad's in there.


Nice man! I thought I heard that you were working with these. So rad looking!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

heres some more 

james


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

beautiful photos folks! I forgot all about the trivittatus and fantasticus. 

Anybody have personal photos of Atelopus zeteki taken from a zoo?


----------



## KOKAK (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Since my Leucs have an orange color to them


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

KOKAK said:


>


great costume, we need more kids to dress up as frogs every year.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah, I forgot all about leucs and Regina tincs!

Keep them coming folks!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Ray, that galact looks familiar...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup, its a clone of the one I sent you... (I should start a business)


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Here's a decent pic


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

oh excuse me I just drooled on my keyboard


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW!

james


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

we're still missing orange lamasi here!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I posted mine, just not the best shot, they are SO shy!
Here's another


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

Atelopus frog


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey KOKAK... how much are those frogs selling for???


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

halloween is approaching, time to bring this topic back up


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

My Pumpkin frog~








n
Mantella female


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

milos remind me of tangerines with their texture. 

Ray, what is the "pumpkin pumilio" anyway?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

halloween 2010-- lets see some more festive frogs


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Scream


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Along the lines of Fall Themed but reminds me of a yellow and black clown suit...


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

D3monic said:


>


Nice I need one of these guys.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

vugger#1 said:


> Nice I need one of these guys.


Thats from the dreaded isla de Satan Cristobal


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Some little guys...

Copperhead Fantastica









White Banded Fantastica









Summersi - Sauce









Summersi - Huallaga


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Any galact pics? No matechos?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Orange








Red








Red Trivs


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

San Cristobal


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Been posted elsewhere but what the hell! 

This is my Halloween frog.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

TOO cute. . .


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I know she doesnt have any orange yellow or red and its a little after halloween but take a look at the jack o' lantern face on the center of her back!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Gumby ..I see it! ( I was sceptical)

Arizona Tropical, did that stinkin cute costume (child is pretty cute as well) come in adult sizes??

Sally


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

srrrio said:


> Arizona Tropical, did that stinkin cute costume (child is pretty cute as well) come in adult sizes??
> 
> Sally


I don't think so, however we bought it online at a kids only costume store so possibly. Thanks for the compliment, I'll pass it on to my little guy.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Halloween 2011 any new additions?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Here's a belly shot of my female Banded Intermedius!


----------

